# ORIF Distal femur fx (Salter-Harris II)



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello all,

Which CPT/and ICD9 would be correct for Salter-Harris II distal femur.

Use 27514 821.21? 

Type II Fractures
These fractures break through part of the bone at the growth plate and crack through the bone shaft as well.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 3, 2013)

any thoughts?

Thanks!
Jamie


----------

